# Spangle, Red Fell Terrier, DOB 07-08



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Spangle, Red Fell Terrier, DOB 07-08



*His Story:* Spangle came into rescue early April and came to Terrier Rescue on the 23rd April as he 'lacks dog skills' so needed a specialist rescue place.

*Homing Requirements: * Spangle needs a terrier experienced home to offer him reassurance and confidence through his lead meeting dogs out on his walks. A muzzle maybe necessary for the first settling period to ensure he has contact with other dogs, but doesn't attach himself, whilst he finds his self-confidence. Spangle has lovely people skills. We need to assume he is excitable around doorbells, visitors and the like until proved otherwise. A terrier-proof garden, 6' panel fencing with exit management maintained, to eliminate the risk of escaping and meeting a dog with gusto! Spangle will have no road sense ... comes with the breed. We would not home Spangle to live with young children.

*Advert:* Spangle is around 2-3 years old and as close as you can get to an Irish Terrier - in miniature. Yes concentrated and full of keen energy, especially when outside. Fell terriers; Spangle is what we term a Red Fell Terrier (Patterdales are Black/Brown Fell terriers ... can be of same parents). On meeting Spangle you are given a warm welcome and cuddles are definitely on the agenda/menu! He is very loving and once he is managed and attunes to his masters requirement with some treat persuasion, he will emerge as a feisty, but good tempered dog.

Spangle needs some developmental work put into him so only apply if you think this is something you have the confidence to offer. His looks will attract many a 'would be homer', but we are focused on his needs and know that he will come true if he is placed in the right hands. He has settled with the dogs either side of his open wire kennel sides on his run so is already on his path.

*"Please note Spangle is currently in boarding kennels and is also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found".*

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress  Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Spangle Red Fell Terrier DOB 07-08 Gatwick (N)

If you are interested in re-homing please visit our website Rescue Remedies - Our Dogs and complete our online homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Spangle is far too busy to pause for a photo....



so you have to grab one when you can - he certainly is gorgeous!

Spangle is still in kennels waiting for a foster or forever home!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Lynne:

"Spangle enjoyed a lovely walk today. Met 2 big Dobies off lead which got my heart going more than his. Their owner was 'cool' and indeed so was Spangle just jumped a bit when they walked by almost 'hey weren't we going to play?' Good boy Spangle ... "


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from one of our kennel walkers:

"Such a fab time with Spangle last Friday! You could pay a fortune for half as much fun!


Scooting through the stream - a water whippet! He needs a trip to the seaside....



*Spangle is still in boarding kennels and waiting for a foster or forever home!*


----------

